# Metal bar with flat



## nathandavies (3 Jun 2015)

Hi there

I've recently bought a machine which I could do with sorting out a couple of bits for. One of the things is a bar with a flat on it like







The rod is something like 5/8" diameter.

Is this an off the shelf item? If so what would this be called?

Does anyone know of a firm near Carmarthen with milling and or metal turning capabilities?

Thanks in advance

Nathan


----------



## flh801978 (3 Jun 2015)

I'm not aware that that is a standard item
I can make you a length if you get stuck

Ian


----------



## spinks (4 Jun 2015)

Howells in pendine may be able to help you....Depending on how long it is.......I doubt it would be cheap as there is an hour or 2 labour on the milling machine though!


----------



## woodpig (4 Jun 2015)

What machine is it for?


----------



## nathandavies (4 Jun 2015)

This one

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/danckaerts-cm-19-chain-and-chisel-t89678.html

It's like a mix between giant haystacks and darth vadar of the machine world


----------



## bugbear (4 Jun 2015)

One of the things I'm careful about when buying tools (normally handtools)
is that, regardless of condition, an item is _complete_.

Restoring or renovating stuff can be done, although it may be laborious.

Finding (or worse, making) parts can consume a lot of time and money.

(in particular, never buy an incomplete multiplane in the hope you'll find blades)

BugBear


----------



## nathandavies (4 Jun 2015)

It works, and it has the bars in all the right places for height, but it needs them for side to side which is something I would like rather than need. And sometimes you don't really have a choice in the matter. You have to have an item.


----------



## bugbear (4 Jun 2015)

nathandavies":3pvup7fg said:


> It works, and it has the bars in all the right places for height, but it needs them for side to side which is something I would like rather than need. And sometimes you don't really have a choice in the matter. You have to have an item.



Agreed. I can resist anything except temptation...

My advice may be viewed as an important factor to be weighed "in the mix", not an absolute decree.

People shouldn't hand out absolute decrees. 

Perhaps I should rephrase as "do not underestimate the cost (for all meanings of cost) of getting replacement parts"

BugBear


----------



## nathandavies (4 Jun 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I won't be spending silly money on this, if it turns out expensive then i'll just put a twig in there or something.


----------



## AndyT (4 Jun 2015)

You've not said how long it is.
If it's only about 6" long it really wouldn't take long to file a bit of mild steel rod by hand. People managed without milling machines for a long time!


----------



## nathandavies (4 Jun 2015)

AndyT":x9jgt9yk said:


> You've not said how long it is.
> If it's only about 6" long it really wouldn't take long to file a bit of mild steel rod by hand. People managed without milling machines for a long time!



Dear God Sir this isn't the dark ages. It'll be a twig if I have to make it. :wink: 

Nathan


----------



## woodpig (4 Jun 2015)

nathandavies":aehb76x4 said:


> This one
> 
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/danckaerts-cm-19-chain-and-chisel-t89678.html
> 
> It's like a mix between giant haystacks and darth vadar of the machine world



It's a monster! :lol:


----------



## nathandavies (5 Jun 2015)




----------



## NickWelford (5 Jun 2015)

Love it! 14mm, 300mm and 5/8 inch.


----------



## nathandavies (5 Jun 2015)

The bar is 5/8" 
To the flat is 13.99mm, so I presume it was supposed to be 14mm
and I want 300mm length

but mixing measurements is always fun.


----------



## flh801978 (5 Jun 2015)

Nathan

as discussed


----------



## nathandavies (5 Jun 2015)

Lovely job Ian thankyou.


----------

